# ECHO reads and Cath global period? HELP



## KRekow (Apr 27, 2008)

I am new to cardiology coding and needs some help.  I have been told that to bill the read only for an echo that takes place at a later date, you would bill for the actual date of the echo.  I have also been told that you bill the date of the read.  Which is correct????

I have looked on the CMS website for information on global periods but cannot find anything.  Is there a global period for cardiac catheterization?


----------



## Davistm (Apr 28, 2008)

Cardiac catheterizations have a global period of 000 which is referred to as "same day" global.  In other words, the global period is the day of the procedure.  

PC and TC components of echocardiography should both be reported with the DOS on which the test was conducted.

Terry


----------



## KRekow (Apr 28, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thanks so much.


----------

